# [Guide] Avatare im Apfeldesign



## Maladin (29. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich schon öfters persönliche Nachrichten oder Gästebucheinträge bekam mit der Frage, woher ich meinen iHeal Avatar hätte, werde ich es hier nun in einem Guide erläutern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Werkzeug

Zur Erstellung unseres iAvatars benötigt man eine Grafikverarbeitungssoftware. Bekannte Produkte sind Photoshop oder Gimp. Man sollte auch etwas Vorkenntnis mitbringen über die Benutzung dieser Programme (Ebenen, Masken, Transparenz). Ich erstelle in dem Guide einen Avatar, der auf einem Screenshot aus dem WoW Modelviewer basiert. 

Ich nutze Gimp, da es kostenlos erhältlich ist.

Links:

Gimp - http://www.gimp.org/ (Kostenlos)
WoW Modelviewer - http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/ (Kostenlos)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Vorlage

Hier ist der Screenshot, der mir als Grundlage zur Bearbeitung dient.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diesen Screenshot laden wir in unsere Grafikbearbeitung und entfernen alles was nicht Gnom ist. Versucht wirklich den kompletten Hintergrund zu löschen (hier Blau Grau). Das geht am einfachsten, wenn man grob mit einer Rechteckmaske den Gnom umschließt und danach mit dem "Zauberstab" (automatisches Maskenwerkzeug) die Maske verkleinert. Entfernt danach noch Flächen, die mit dem Zauberstab nicht erreicht wurden, weil sie umschlossen sind (hier z.B.: am linken Arm des Gnoms - roter Kreis).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habt ihr eine Vorlage mit ungleichmäßigem Hintergrund, müsst ihr komplett mit der Freihandmaske arbeiten. Das wird etwas Zeit beanspruchen. Speichert euch die fertige Maske ab für die Weiterverarbeitung. 

_Tipp: Speichert viel ab und arbeitet nur mit Kopien vom Original._

Wenn das geschehen ist, sollte unser Gnom nun so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt kann es an die Weiterbearbeitung gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schwarzmalerei

Unsere Vorlage ist jetzt komplett freigestellt und es wird Zeit, eine Maske anzufertigen. Dafür maskieren wir den Gnom wieder (nehmt eine abgespeicherte Maske oder lasst die Grafikbearbeitung eine erstellen). In Gimp gibt es die Option "Maske aus Alphakanal". Setzt eine transparente Ebene über den Gnom und füllt den maskierten Bereich mit der Farbe Schwarz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Maske ist die Grundlage für den iAvatar. Da sie etwas schmucklos ist, werden im folgenden Schritt Akzente gesetzt.

_Tipp: Es empfiehlt sich, alle Schritte in einem Bild zu machen und auf mehreren Ebenen. Diese sind am Ende dann einfacher zusammenzufügen._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich Weiß

Damit der Avatar nicht zu billig aussieht ergänzen wir Merkmale und hellen Bereiche auf. Ich werde die Haare, die Brille und den Stab des Gnoms maskieren und aufhellen. Man kann je nach Vorlage auch Kleidung oder Augen nehmen.

Das ganze machen wir jeweils auf einer Ebene. Legt eine über den Originalgnom maskiert den Bereich (z.B.: Haare) und färbt diese dann mit weiß.

Das ist alles Freihandarbeit und erfordert etwas Geduld. Hier sind nun die 3 Ebenen mal als Beispiel, was ich meine, auf den Urgnom gelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt kommen wir noch zum Kopfhörer. Die auf den Plakaten haben immer welche auf. Dazu nehmen wir entweder das Stiftwerkzeug oder ein Pfadwerkzeug. Wir malen damit eine weiße Linie und eine 2. die davon abgeht. Das deutet recht gut Kopfhörer an. Die meisten werden erkennen was damit gemeint ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wozu das Ganze? Das klärt sich dann im nächsten Teil auf. Den Stab habe ich noch etwas mit einem hellen Grauton verzieht, damit es keine poplige weiße Fläche ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Zusammenfügen

In diesem Schritt setzen wir den Avatar, Ebene für Ebene zusammen.

Wir blenden die Ebene mit dem Urgnom aus und machen die Ebene mit dem Maskengnom (siehe Schwarzmalerei), unsere Kopfhörer und die Ebenen mit den Haaren usw. sichtbar. Durch verschiedene Transparenzeinstellungen kann man die Merkmale unterscheiden. Die Haare habe ich bei dem Gnom zu 15% Transparent gestaltet und die Brille zu 30%. Der Stab bleibt so sichtbar bei 100%. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Avatarerstellung

Als letzter Schritt bleibt jetzt nur noch das verpacken des Gnoms zu einem Avatar. Dazu erstellen wir ein neues Bild und fügen unseren iGnom (oder was auch immer) ein. Dahinter kommt dann ein Hintergrund, den ich in diesem Beispiel aus dem Modelviewer genommen habe. Es geht eigentlich alles. Achtet darauf das der Hintergrund nicht zu hell und nicht zu dunkel ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den Text habe ich die Schriftart "Trebuchet MS" gewählt. Ich finde, das sie dem Original recht nahe kommt. Die Originalschrift ist wohl Tahoma.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letzte Worte

Im Vorgang der Zwischenschritte empfiehlt es sich mit Kopien zu arbeiten. Nutzt keine Formate mit Kompression wie .jpg, sie erschweren nur das Weiterverarbeiten. 

Wenn ihr absolut keine Ahnung habt von Grafikbearbeitung und ihr aber doch neugierig geworden seid, dann ladet euch Gimp herunter (kost nix und wenn ihr keine Freude dran habt, löscht es). Schaut euch Tutorials an und spielt mit den Einstellungen. So habe ich auch angefangen. 

Die Hauptsache ist der Spaß an der Arbeit: "Der Weg ist das Ziel."

Vielleicht könntet ihr ja etwas Feedback abgeben zu diesem Guide und das eine oder andere Werk hier veröffentlichen. Das würde mich freuen.

/wink maladin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dateien des Tutorials

In der folgenden Zip Datei sind 3 Dateien:
_Buffed_Forum_iGuide.pdf_ - der Guide als PDF zum offline lesen
_iWave_Gnome.xcf_ - die Datei mit der ich gearbeitet habe für Gimp
_iWave_Gnome.psd_ - die Datei noch einmal für Photoshop (Achtung sie entstand als Gimp Export da ich kein Photoshop nutze)

[attachment=8477:iGuide.zip]


> Update 2009-10-17 Schriftangaben verbessert


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2009)

Sehr nice und ausführlich gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur zu blöd das ich bei Kunstsachen 2 Linke hände hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber trotzdem:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehr nice und ausführlich gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://img81.imageshack.us/i/ifailm.jpg/ xP


----------



## Maladin (29. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://img81.imageshack.us/i/ifailm.jpg/ xP



Nice - das hast du doch aber sicher irgendwo kopiert.

/wink maladin


----------



## claet (30. Juli 2009)

Fand deinen Avatar immer total klasse. 
Wenn jetzt eine Welle von Kopien auftritt .. ich weiß nich .. dann verliert er seinen Charme!

Zum Guide. Dieser Guide setzt viel können vorraus. Ich tippe ein wenig darauf, dass jemand der dieses Vorwissen hat nie fragen würde wie man sowas selber machen kann. Nichtsdestotrotz, du hast dir viel Mühe gegeben und das merkt man. Für jemanden mit dem Halbwissen was ich habe war er interessant zu lesen und falls ich mich irgendwann mal langweilen sollte, werde ich ein wenig rumexperimentieren und meinen persönlichen Stil suchen. Anregungen gibst du ja genug =)


----------



## Martel (30. Juli 2009)

Ich muss sagen dank dir ;-) Ich selbst bin nicht so der Fan von diesen Avataren wobei ich gerade überlege auch eins zu machen, zur Übung.

Aber das viel viel Wichtigere ist die technik mit der Maske. Ich arbeite viel mit Ebenen etc aber ich habe noch nie eine Maske gemacht da werde ich nachher mal genauer rein schauen wie das geht. Und was das genau ist.

Ich bin einer von den Leute die gerne würden aber nie können ^^


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Nice - das hast du doch aber sicher irgendwo kopiert.
> 
> /wink maladin


Neh das ist mein persoehnlicher iFail xD
nach 1 stunde arbeiten failen wurde aus http://captainhawkins.info/pics/sc2/sc2orz.gif ein einziger fail xD


----------



## Maladin (31. Juli 2009)

Hmm ... wäre ne Idee Masken und Ebenentechnik Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Setze ich mich das WE mal ran. Das sind essentielle Grundlagen für die Bildbearbeitung. Aber ich werde natürlich nur das gute Gimp vorstellen *ggg*

/wink maladin


----------



## Vartez (31. Juli 2009)

Bei mir Tuts leider WoW Modelviewer net mehr, würds so gerne nachmachen =(


----------



## Maladin (1. August 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Bei mir Tuts leider WoW Modelviewer net mehr, würds so gerne nachmachen =(



Checke mal, ob du die aktuelle Version vom Modelviewer hast. Wenn nicht, lade sie dir herunter und lösche gegebenenfalls auch die Config Dateien.

/wink maladin


----------



## Ferethor (15. August 2009)

Maladin, ich fand dein Ava immer sehr genial. Da ich mich aber leider nicht mit GIMP auskenne, hab ich mal folgendes mit Paint gemacht. Sehr erbärmlich, aber mir war grade langweilig. =(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Ich sollte den Hintergrund heller machen, mach ich schnell..

/edit2: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bewundere jeden der es kann. ._.'


----------



## Maladin (16. August 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ich bewundere jeden der es kann. ._.'



Ich finde das Ergebnis sehr gut. Da gibt es doch nichts zu meckern.

/wink maladin


----------



## Synus (17. August 2009)

Für die, dies wissen wollen....die gebräuchliche Appleschrift heisst *Tohoma*

z.B.


iKnow


----------



## oliilo (18. Oktober 2009)

heute war mir mal sorichtig langweilig und da ich die iWasauchimmer cool finde dachte ich versuche ichs mal kritik anregung erwünscht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (18. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön, iBär

Nur die Kopfhörer sind irgendiwe Krüppel (sry)+

Sonst super!

Wie macht ihr eigtl solche Hintergründe?


----------



## oliilo (18. Oktober 2009)

so kabel hat mir auch icht gefallen wusst auch nicht wohin damit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich finds sieht besser aus


----------



## CypherGirl (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich konnte wie so oft nicht schlafen, bin beim stöbern auf den Guide hier von Mala gestoßen, und musste mich natürlich gleich mal daran versuchen.
Habe PhotoFiltre und Gimp dafür benutzt... mit Gimp habe ich mich bis dahin kaum ausgekannt, gefällt mir aber recht gut, das Programm.

Ist in etwa 90 Minuten entstanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1PS.: /respekt @ Maladin.
2PS.: Habe aber 'Myriad Pro' für den Text benutzt.
3PS.: oliilo, ich find dein Avatar SUPER. *dem Eisbären zuschaut* *g*
4PS.: Der Modelviewer ist ja echt genial. *toll find*

x
CypherG. *Ins Bett krabbel*


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

*heul* ich bin scheinbar der einzige untalentierte hier


----------



## Rosntot (19. Oktober 2009)

Schade wollte au mal einen amchen aber wow modelviewer funktiooniert nicht unter vista schließst sich nachen öffnen ganz schnell wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CypherGirl (19. Oktober 2009)

Mach doch ingame einen Screen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zB in Eiskrone auf einem Schneeberg, da hast du auch einen gleichmäßigen Hintergrund.

x
CypherG.


----------



## Rosntot (19. Oktober 2009)

hää ?


----------



## Maladin (20. Oktober 2009)

Rosntot schrieb:


> hää ?



Gemeint ist, das du dich mit deinem Char irgendwo hinstellst, wo ein gleichmäßiger Hintergrund ist, von dem sich dein Held abhebt. Damit kannst du ihn besser mit einer Maske freistellen und dann hast du auch Material, um den Guide nachzuvollziehen.

/wink maladin


----------



## poTTo (21. Oktober 2009)

ist zwar schon knapp 2 jahre alt, aber ich poste es gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosntot (21. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jmd das mit den Maskieren erklären habe alles schwarz und will nun die hare und waffe färben! bitte *lieb guck* habe da ungelogen 4 std dran gesucht aber nicht gefundenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Oktober 2009)

Neue Ebene erstellen und entsprechend umfärben? Konkretisier dein Problem doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosntot (23. Oktober 2009)

Also mit den ebenen weis ich ja alles nur wie mach ich Z.B die haare weis bei mir sieht des immer total schlimm aus welchen werkzeug soll ich da nehmen!?


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

Rosntot schrieb:


> Also mit den ebenen weis ich ja alles nur wie mach ich Z.B die haare weis bei mir sieht des immer total schlimm aus welchen werkzeug soll ich da nehmen!?



Wenn du Photoshop benutzt das Schnellauswahlwerkzeug udn auf 5-10
Pixel stellen und die Haare auswählen strg + u 
zum färben, dann haste das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (25. Oktober 2009)

hab mich auchmal versucht daran, hab es dann über Umwege anders und komplizierter gemacht mit Invertieren etc. ...

Naja aber so schlecht finde ich ist es nicht geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (25. Oktober 2009)

Habs mal versucht, aber finde es schlecht xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillorius (25. Oktober 2009)

das von CypherGirl find ich ja mal richtig nice !


----------



## CypherGirl (28. Oktober 2009)

Skillorius schrieb:


> das von CypherGirl find ich ja mal richtig nice !



Dankeschön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

x
CypherG.


----------



## Benegeserit (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black-Shaffar (3. März 2010)

Das ist mein Ergebnis:

[attachment=10004:iPriest.jpg]


----------



## Lichknight (20. März 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht was ich falsch mache, aber ich kriege es einfach nicht hin, das der Gnom schwarz wird... genaugenommen find ich den Button mit dieser Maske nicht... -> benutze Gimp :-)


----------

